
Jellyfish Simulation using Javascript, WebGL - TamDenholm
http://chrysaora.com/
======
RyanMcGreal
I tried to run it in Firefox 4.0 and Chrome 10.0.648.204, but in both cases it
returned an alert with the message, "This website requires WebGL. Try running
Chrome 9+ or Firefox 4+".

~~~
andrenotgiant
I think that might have something to do with the underlying GPU capabilities
of your computer, happened to me as well with Chrome 12!

~~~
KirinDave
Your browser is not checking your graphics card.

It's an error in the version detection.

~~~
thwarted
This is why we should be checking for capabilities/features and not version.
And part of this is reporting the correct, helpful error message when the
capability isn't there, and not just say they have the wrong version.

I still have this problem with 64 bit flash on Linux, which adobe has decided
to use a different format version string for.

~~~
rfurmani
It is checking for capabilities and not version: try { gl = canvas.getContext(
"experimental-webgl") ; gl.viewportWidth = docWidth; gl.viewportHeight =
docHeight; } catch(e) { } if (!gl) { alert("This website requires WebGL. Try
running Chrome 9+ or Firefox 4+"); }

------
demallien
Performance is heavily bound by the GPU on my system - Chrome goes from
sucking up 60% of my CPU down to just 7% when I launch the demo(OK, I've got
crappy Intel integrated graphics, but still). I consider that to be a good
demonstration that JavaScript performance is now capable of driving detailed
3D scenes.

------
prewett
Looks really cool! Not having much experience with oceans, it's a little weird
to see the jellyfish swimming sideways; I'm assuming they mostly swim "up"?

~~~
sambeau
If they only swam up they would soon run out of sea!

~~~
prewett
:) I was assuming sort of an up-and-sideways kind of up, and maybe they sink
down when they hit the top and go up-and-sideways again. Jellyfish just don't
seem like the right-angles-to-the-surface sort of swimmers to me, but like I
say, I have no experience with jellyfish, not even seeing them on nature
shows.

~~~
zacharycohn
As someone who has swam through jellyfish, they totally swim sideways.

------
Mavrik
_sigh_

Running @ 45fps on a computer that runs Crysis 2 @ 60 FPS on extreme settings.
Performance of WebGL is still abysmal and unusable it seems.

~~~
jws
Don't go to a movie theater. They call it "moving pictures" when they sell you
the ticket, but it is only 24 frames per second, and the individual frames
don't move. Bogus.

~~~
naz
Movies have motion blur which smooths out the judders of a low framerate

------
huntero
Honestly, this is the first time I've ever caught myself saying "Wow!" out-
loud when visiting a website.

But, I think there is some issue with the framerate reporting. It was
indicating between 40 and 60fps on my machine, but performance was fairly
choppy.

------
WesleyJohnson
Using Chrome 11.0.696.50 beta here. It took a while to setup in that I got a
partial skybox and a few jellyfish popping up and then a few more and then a
few more after that. I thought the camera or scene was changing because it was
so jarring. Once setup though, it works pretty well.

I get 8-9fps with the default settings. Reducing the count of Jellyfish to 5
gave me closer to 20fps. Reducing it to 1 and turning off Skybox and Particles
gave me about 40fps, but didn't look nearly as cool.

Very nice demo.

------
reedlaw
Surprisingly it works fine in Ubuntu with Chrome 10. I'm glad Chrome
development progresses on Linux evenly with Mac and Windows as compared to
Skype which lags behind.

~~~
pyre
With Skype, Windows is in the lead, with Mac trailing a ways behind, and Linux
even further behind. Though with the reception of the latest Skype version for
Mac, maybe it's a good thing that Linux is lagging behind.

------
mcdaid
This is really good, it would be good if there was a way to use these kind of
things as screen savers. There are so many good browser visualizations!

------
markkanof
Very cool. I got about 50 FPS on a VMWare Fusion virtual machine. Granted it
had my two virtual CPUs up around 90% usage, but still impressive.

------
cnlwsu
looks beautiful in chrome 10

------
tlrobinson
It's telling me I'm getting ~15 fps but it looks more like 2 fps to me. MBP,
Chrome 10.

EDIT: restarted Chrome, it's working much better now.

------
anigbrowl
Impressive despite the performance issues - I got OK FPS but it tended to
stutter. I'm using a cheapie GPU though.

------
theschwa
Can someone post a screen shot for those of us whom it's not working?

~~~
slug
You can check the author's blog, he has a few videos on how he made it, in
particular one where he uses a kinect interface:
<http://blog.aleksandarrodic.com/?p=60>

I'm running firefox 4 (linux ubuntu 64bit) and it works fine.

------
iwjames
Neato. I want to see a game made out of this.

------
lupatus
Holy crap this is cool!

~~~
lupatus
How long did it take you to create this?

~~~
akira
2 weeks for the first demo: <http://aleksandarrodic.com/p/jellyfish/>

Then about two months for the rest of the stuff

------
Skywing
this is impressive.

------
jerome_etienne
+1 for webgl :)

------
Swizec
Very shiny and pretty, but dear god I could hardly type in skype, it was
printing out characters at a pace of 0.3/second.

